# November 2011 Babies!



## LeahLou

Hey new mommies! :flower:
Leah here! I'm 19, working part time as a server, and newly preggo! 

This is the last place I expected to be right now! Just found out a couple days ago that little bean is 5 weeks and 5 days old! :baby: Due date is November 29th.

I'd love to have some other teen moms to walk through this with, so if you just found out and your baby's due in november, let's chat! 

At this moment, I definitely know I'm carrying another person. I have all the typical symptoms: nausea, heart burn, cramping, missed period, exhaustion! :sleep:, and everything else.

Hope to find bump friends soon!


----------



## kittycat18

*Hello and welcome to BNB  Congratulations on your pregnancy sweetheart! My name is Chloé, I am 18, I am a full-time student and I am 25+4 weeks pregnant with my little one! I am due on the 11th of July and can not wait 

Oh God I had a terrible pregnancy at the beginning. I had morning, noon and night sickness from 3-16 weeks and had constant indigestion, heartburn and random headaches as-well. I was soo happy when the sickness stopped! But I still get the odd heartburn at night time  

How did your family and FOB take your news??*


----------



## megan.rose

Hey!!!

I am 19...almost 20 haha but I am due november 21st!! I would love to have someone to chat with who is going through this around the same time as me haha. I am also enjoying those wonderful early pregnancy symptoms...this whole thing was a huge suprise to me but I am starting to get really excited about it!! I would love to also make some november baby friends :)


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so glad you found this!
Yay for November!!
I'm going through the super excited but its completely surreal stage. Kind of like an out of body experience, but its just the opposite! 

Have you told your parents yet?


----------



## LeahLou

kittycat18 said:


> *Hello and welcome to BNB  Congratulations on your pregnancy sweetheart! My name is Chloé, I am 18, I am a full-time student and I am 25+4 weeks pregnant with my little one! I am due on the 11th of July and can not wait
> 
> Oh God I had a terrible pregnancy at the beginning. I had morning, noon and night sickness from 3-16 weeks and had constant indigestion, heartburn and random headaches as-well. I was soo happy when the sickness stopped! But I still get the odd heartburn at night time
> 
> How did your family and FOB take your news??*

Congrats to you too!!
Thankfully, my symptoms aren't terrible and don't stop me from everyday life. They're just a nuisance. 

I still haven't told my parents... They're very VERY Christian and don't agree with all of my choices. So, that's the most terrifying part of this experience. I'm not afraid of having a baby, just of my parent's reaction. 
Little bean's dad is completely supportive and excited as well, which is really encouraging for me :)

How did you go about telling family/friends?


----------



## megan.rose

Hey. Yeha i told my parents. they are also really really christain. I grew up in church haha. I actually kinda hinted it to my mom...so then she asked me if i was and i told her I dont know. She had me take a test nd when it came back positive she was shocked. But almost imidiatly she hugged me and both my parents dont agree with me having sex before marrige living with my fiance etc. but they said they willsupport me and are starting to get excited. Dont be scared to tell your rents...if they love you they might be dissapointed etc but they will get over it.


----------



## LeahLou

I grew up in church too.. But life happens!
Well, I had a scare last year and told them. They were less than supportive at first. My mom didn't talk to me for like a week and my dad just kept telling me how disappointed he was. 
Now that I really know I am and I've gone to the doctor, it makes me even more nervous! Plus, they really don't like my boyfriend and don't know I'm still with him. So...with that combo, I'm gonna have some real issues. :/


----------



## megan.rose

ouch. I guess I am just lucky haha. But even if they are less then supportive at first...they will come around, your their daughter and they will come around. You just have to stay strong until you do. Stand your ground dont let them see that they are getting to you. My grandmother keeps trying to get me to get in touch of an adoption acency...and that really pisses me off, she knows I have no intention of getting rid of it but she still cant help herself. You are lucky like me to have your BF by your side to be excited with you. I dont know what I would do without my Fiance...hes been such a great support system and is so excited to be a father haha. Have you thought about how your going to tell your parents when you do?


----------



## hillarynicole

I'm about 5 weeks and 5 days aswell :D


----------



## B0ssLady

Hey congrats :) I'm 17 & almost 8weeks pregnant with my first baby
my due date is November 15th
I aldo feel very pregnant as far as symptoms go lol


----------



## megan.rose

B0ssLady said:


> Hey congrats :) I'm 17 & almost 8weeks pregnant with my first baby
> my due date is November 15th
> I aldo feel very pregnant as far as symptoms go lol

you live really close to me btw haha


----------



## LeahLou

megan.rose said:


> ouch. I guess I am just lucky haha. But even if they are less then supportive at first...they will come around, your their daughter and they will come around. You just have to stay strong until you do. Stand your ground dont let them see that they are getting to you. My grandmother keeps trying to get me to get in touch of an adoption acency...and that really pisses me off, she knows I have no intention of getting rid of it but she still cant help herself. You are lucky like me to have your BF by your side to be excited with you. I dont know what I would do without my Fiance...hes been such a great support system and is so excited to be a father haha. Have you thought about how your going to tell your parents when you do?

Yes you are! 
I'll try not to, but its going to be tough.. I've supported my mom through years of cancer and all I want her to do is just say congratulations and not be a Debbie-Downer. But, either way I still have Zach (bf)'s mom. She's SUPER excited :) 
I would be pissed too if someone was trying to change my mind. I thought about adoption for all of 2 seconds when my sister brought it up. I just couldn't handle knowing that I was completely capable of raising my own baby, but because it was going to be hard, got someone else to do it.

I'm going to write them both separate letters explaining everything. I'm so nervous. But, I think it's best so I don't get the brunt of anger/emotion/blow up and they get time to process.


----------



## LeahLou

Hey Hillary and Bosslady!! Congrats!!! So glad ya'll found this!!!! I've read a couple other threads of teen moms that did this and its so cool watch them go through the process together! 
Has everyone gone to the doctor yet?? When's your first ultrasound??
Mine's scheduled for April 21st. Guaranteed I'm going to cry when I first hear little bean's heartbeat!


----------



## hillarynicole

LeahLou said:


> Hey Hillary and Bosslady!! Congrats!!! So glad ya'll found this!!!! I've read a couple other threads of teen moms that did this and its so cool watch them go through the process together!
> Has everyone gone to the doctor yet?? When's your first ultrasound??
> Mine's scheduled for April 21st. Guaranteed I'm going to cry when I first hear little bean's heartbeat!

mine is april 22nd also the day i turn 18  im so super excited ::happydance: i wanted to go sooner but i dont get put on my own insurance til then and my mom wont take me


----------



## megan.rose

LeahLou said:


> megan.rose said:
> 
> 
> ouch. I guess I am just lucky haha. But even if they are less then supportive at first...they will come around, your their daughter and they will come around. You just have to stay strong until you do. Stand your ground dont let them see that they are getting to you. My grandmother keeps trying to get me to get in touch of an adoption acency...and that really pisses me off, she knows I have no intention of getting rid of it but she still cant help herself. You are lucky like me to have your BF by your side to be excited with you. I dont know what I would do without my Fiance...hes been such a great support system and is so excited to be a father haha. Have you thought about how your going to tell your parents when you do?
> 
> Yes you are!
> I'll try not to, but its going to be tough.. I've supported my mom through years of cancer and all I want her to do is just say congratulations and not be a Debbie-Downer. But, either way I still have Zach (bf)'s mom. She's SUPER excited :)
> I would be pissed too if someone was trying to change my mind. I thought about adoption for all of 2 seconds when my sister brought it up. I just couldn't handle knowing that I was completely capable of raising my own baby, but because it was going to be hard, got someone else to do it.
> 
> I'm going to write them both separate letters explaining everything. I'm so nervous. But, I think it's best so I don't get the brunt of anger/emotion/blow up and they get time to process.Click to expand...

thats good that you do have some kind of support :) and writing letters is such a good idea!! you will have to let me know how it all goes, so sorry to hear about your mothers cancer, I know how hard it can be my mother has battled anorexia throughout my life. Hopefully all goes well though, fingers crossed eh? and i read on the note bellow you wrote that you get to go for your first scan in april!! I have to wait till the beggining of may it sucks!!! I could have gotton an early date but I really wanted thiscertain doctor( some one that delivered both me and my sister). So I guess thats the price I will pay. When are you thinking about handing out those letters to your parents?


----------



## LeahLou

megan.rose said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megan.rose said:
> 
> 
> ouch. I guess I am just lucky haha. But even if they are less then supportive at first...they will come around, your their daughter and they will come around. You just have to stay strong until you do. Stand your ground dont let them see that they are getting to you. My grandmother keeps trying to get me to get in touch of an adoption acency...and that really pisses me off, she knows I have no intention of getting rid of it but she still cant help herself. You are lucky like me to have your BF by your side to be excited with you. I dont know what I would do without my Fiance...hes been such a great support system and is so excited to be a father haha. Have you thought about how your going to tell your parents when you do?
> 
> Yes you are!
> I'll try not to, but its going to be tough.. I've supported my mom through years of cancer and all I want her to do is just say congratulations and not be a Debbie-Downer. But, either way I still have Zach (bf)'s mom. She's SUPER excited :)
> I would be pissed too if someone was trying to change my mind. I thought about adoption for all of 2 seconds when my sister brought it up. I just couldn't handle knowing that I was completely capable of raising my own baby, but because it was going to be hard, got someone else to do it.
> 
> I'm going to write them both separate letters explaining everything. I'm so nervous. But, I think it's best so I don't get the brunt of anger/emotion/blow up and they get time to process.Click to expand...
> 
> thats good that you do have some kind of support :) and writing letters is such a good idea!! you will have to let me know how it all goes, so sorry to hear about your mothers cancer, I know how hard it can be my mother has battled anorexia throughout my life. Hopefully all goes well though, fingers crossed eh? and i read on the note bellow you wrote that you get to go for your first scan in april!! I have to wait till the beggining of may it sucks!!! I could have gotton an early date but I really wanted thiscertain doctor( some one that delivered both me and my sister). So I guess thats the price I will pay. When are you thinking about handing out those letters to your parents?Click to expand...


Yes it is really awesome. I'm so thankful for my support system :)
I will definitely let you know asap. 
Sickness is hard. It affects everyone. 
That sucks so bad. I couldn't wait that long. I'm already impatient now! haha.
I'm going to give it to them as soon as I write them. Probably tomorrow... I'm so nervous!!


----------



## LeahLou

hillarynicole said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hillary and Bosslady!! Congrats!!! So glad ya'll found this!!!! I've read a couple other threads of teen moms that did this and its so cool watch them go through the process together!
> Has everyone gone to the doctor yet?? When's your first ultrasound??
> Mine's scheduled for April 21st. Guaranteed I'm going to cry when I first hear little bean's heartbeat!
> 
> mine is april 22nd also the day i turn 18  im so super excited ::happydance: i wanted to go sooner but i dont get put on my own insurance til then and my mom wont take meClick to expand...

Awww!! That's going to be so special!! Pictures :D Btw, I'm a BIG picture person. I wanted to be a photographer. So ya'll might get tired of me and my pictures. Haha.

Oh I know. I would love to go like...tomorrow. Haha. I just feel so surreal about it so I want to hear Bean's heartbeat so it becomes reality! :cloud9:

Did your mom not take the news well? I'm nervous about that. But, thankfully my boyfriend has been offered a full time job at the company he's been working for and they offer health benefits. That would be ideal since he's been working 2 jobs and its making him kind of grumpy :(


----------



## hillarynicole

LeahLou said:


> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hillary and Bosslady!! Congrats!!! So glad ya'll found this!!!! I've read a couple other threads of teen moms that did this and its so cool watch them go through the process together!
> Has everyone gone to the doctor yet?? When's your first ultrasound??
> Mine's scheduled for April 21st. Guaranteed I'm going to cry when I first hear little bean's heartbeat!
> 
> mine is april 22nd also the day i turn 18  im so super excited ::happydance: i wanted to go sooner but i dont get put on my own insurance til then and my mom wont take meClick to expand...
> 
> Awww!! That's going to be so special!! Pictures :D Btw, I'm a BIG picture person. I wanted to be a photographer. So ya'll might get tired of me and my pictures. Haha.
> 
> Oh I know. I would love to go like...tomorrow. Haha. I just feel so surreal about it so I want to hear Bean's heartbeat so it becomes reality! :cloud9:
> 
> Did your mom not take the news well? I'm nervous about that. But, thankfully my boyfriend has been offered a full time job at the company he's been working for and they offer health benefits. That would be ideal since he's been working 2 jobs and its making him kind of grumpy :(Click to expand...

My fiance took it amazingly. I told my mom she flipped and refused to take me to the doctor. Now shes in denial and getting my birth control(which i never took in the first place because im highly allergic to) prescription re-filled to give to me...i have no clue with that woman. thankfully i dont live with her. Our bigges fear is telling his mom. Shes so uptight and rather spoiled


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Im about 6 weeks pregnant w/ my first!! Mom and sister know but Dad and brother dont...
Sister and Mom are really excited!!!

Is anybody else worrying yourself about miscarrying??? Cuz i am...but i have faith in God that he will keep my baby safe!!!

First ultra sound is April 6th!! Cant wait so i can breath a little easier!!!


----------



## kittycat18

LeahLou said:


> Congrats to you too!!
> Thankfully, my symptoms aren't terrible and don't stop me from everyday life. They're just a nuisance.
> 
> I still haven't told my parents... They're very VERY Christian and don't agree with all of my choices. So, that's the most terrifying part of this experience. I'm not afraid of having a baby, just of my parent's reaction.
> Little bean's dad is completely supportive and excited as well, which is really encouraging for me :)
> 
> How did you go about telling family/friends?

Your parents may not take it as badly as you think :flower: You are a grown woman after all! I was terrified of telling my parents as-well and waited to 12-13 weeks to tell them and by then I had already had my doctors appointment, my booking appointment at my local hospital AND my dating scan! I told my 14 year old brother and 26 year old sister first and they were very supportive and excited. My sister actually came down and helped me tell my mum first. She was a little shocked at the beginning but mainly upset that I hadn't told her sooner (especially because I was soo sick) and then that soon changed to excitement. She told my dad as soon as he got back from caring for my grand-father and he was disappointed and shocked for the first 2 or 3 days but excited at the same time. I feel guilty now for not telling them sooner because they were amazing :flower:

My friends were fantastic as-well! There are a few girls I know with children and all my friends at least know some-one with a child so it wasn't a huge shock that they has never heard of an 18 year old becoming a mummy before! My OH and I have been together over 2 years and although baby wasn't planned, he couldn't be happier. As soon as he found out he was supportive!! :happydance: The only bad reaction we got was my OH's 20 year old sister who threatened me to have an abortion and said I would ruin Conor's life and their family. But she was kicked out of her house when her parents found out what she said. They are extremely Pro-life, love children and she was causing a lot of problems at home anyway


----------



## kittycat18

Amaya_Jordan said:


> Is anybody else worrying yourself about miscarrying??? Cuz i am...but i have faith in God that he will keep my baby safe!!!
> 
> First ultra sound is April 6th!! Cant wait so i can breath a little easier!!!

It is completely normal to feel worried and scared about miscarrying your child. After 12 weeks the chances of miscarriage lower significantly so try not to worry yourself. Just do every-thing that you are supposed to be doing (exercise, eat healthy, avoid alcohol and cigarettes, avoid cat litter etc etc etc). I was terrified of this as-well until my first scan and then until my 20 week scan because it's just such a terrifying thought :hugs: I am 25+5 weeks now and almost hitting my 3rd trimester and now I am worrying about a still birth :dohh:

Best of luck for your scan petal!


----------



## LeahLou

Amaya_Jordan said:


> Im about 6 weeks pregnant w/ my first!! Mom and sister know but Dad and brother dont...
> Sister and Mom are really excited!!!
> 
> Is anybody else worrying yourself about miscarrying??? Cuz i am...but i have faith in God that he will keep my baby safe!!!
> 
> First ultra sound is April 6th!! Cant wait so i can breath a little easier!!!

Aww congrats!!! So exciting :D
Are you nervous to tell them?

It depends on the hour! Haha. I kind of worry sometimes. But usually excitement takes the place of it.

I'm so jealous!!! Mine's April 21st and it couldn't be taking any longer to get here!


----------



## LeahLou

hillarynicole said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hillary and Bosslady!! Congrats!!! So glad ya'll found this!!!! I've read a couple other threads of teen moms that did this and its so cool watch them go through the process together!
> Has everyone gone to the doctor yet?? When's your first ultrasound??
> Mine's scheduled for April 21st. Guaranteed I'm going to cry when I first hear little bean's heartbeat!
> 
> mine is april 22nd also the day i turn 18  im so super excited ::happydance: i wanted to go sooner but i dont get put on my own insurance til then and my mom wont take meClick to expand...
> 
> Awww!! That's going to be so special!! Pictures :D Btw, I'm a BIG picture person. I wanted to be a photographer. So ya'll might get tired of me and my pictures. Haha.
> 
> Oh I know. I would love to go like...tomorrow. Haha. I just feel so surreal about it so I want to hear Bean's heartbeat so it becomes reality! :cloud9:
> 
> Did your mom not take the news well? I'm nervous about that. But, thankfully my boyfriend has been offered a full time job at the company he's been working for and they offer health benefits. That would be ideal since he's been working 2 jobs and its making him kind of grumpy :(Click to expand...
> 
> My fiance took it amazingly. I told my mom she flipped and refused to take me to the doctor. Now shes in denial and getting my birth control(which i never took in the first place because im highly allergic to) prescription re-filled to give to me...i have no clue with that woman. thankfully i dont live with her. Our bigges fear is telling his mom. Shes so uptight and rather spoiledClick to expand...

That has got to be upsetting. In my letter, I'm going to tell my Mom not to say anything until she has something positive to say. All I need is support right now, not judgment. I technically live with my parents, but ever since I found out and a little while before that, I've been staying with my OH. 
You can do the same thing and write her a letter or give her a congratulations on being a grandma card! haha. I'm sure that wouldn't help anything though.


----------



## Gee123

Hey Leah, Welcome to bnb, Congrats on being preggo! my due date is November 29th too! 
I'm quite enjoying my symtoms atm, just stuffed my face with kitkats and ice cream and now really tired, i have probably eaten the equvilent of 4 elephants today! hahaa
xxx


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

LeahLou said:


> Amaya_Jordan said:
> 
> 
> Im about 6 weeks pregnant w/ my first!! Mom and sister know but Dad and brother dont...
> Sister and Mom are really excited!!!
> 
> Is anybody else worrying yourself about miscarrying??? Cuz i am...but i have faith in God that he will keep my baby safe!!!
> 
> First ultra sound is April 6th!! Cant wait so i can breath a little easier!!!
> 
> Aww congrats!!! So exciting :D
> Are you nervous to tell them?
> 
> It depends on the hour! Haha. I kind of worry sometimes. But usually excitement takes the place of it.
> 
> I'm so jealous!!! Mine's April 21st and it couldn't be taking any longer to get here!Click to expand...

Thanks im so excited!!! Congrats to you and everybody else!!! 

Yes im nervous to tell my Dad, as i am in college out of state and living in a dorm, and would have to get a place with my boyfriend to stay in school which should be happening soon. 

Hopefully he will take it a little easier because both my brother and sister and kids at a young age....! 

Maybeee i wont, maybee it will IDK! 

Yes im so surprised i got an appt. so early, they didnt even ask how far along i was...i just called and asked to schedule and ultra sound and they told me when they had time!!! So excited only 4 more days!! and i get to see my little baby and make sure he/she is fine!!! Which im more then positive is!!! I just gotta sit back and enjoy this pregnancy because its gonna go by very fast!


----------



## LeahLou

Gee123 said:


> Hey Leah, Welcome to bnb, Congrats on being preggo! my due date is November 29th too!
> I'm quite enjoying my symtoms atm, just stuffed my face with kitkats and ice cream and now really tired, i have probably eaten the equvilent of 4 elephants today! hahaa
> xxx

Thanks! You too!! Aww we're gonna be birthday buddies :)
Oh I know. I enjoying peanut butter and ice cream! Mmmmm. :thumbup:


----------



## LeahLou

Has anyone been having bad cramps?? 
I've already had to get preggo jeans cause wearing my normal ones give me HORRIBLE pain. 

So I told my parents! They weren't thrilled, but said they'd support me and their grandbaby. They're not happy that it's Zach's, but too late! 
Anyone else having parent issues? :/


----------



## vinteenage

Its blowing my mind theres November 2011 babies now! Best of luck girls. Your little ones will be here before you know it. :flower:

(I was due the 23rd, but had my baby the 15th.)


----------



## Mei190

My god, to think it was me this time last year. Time will fly by!

Good luck to you ladies :thumbup:

(My bubba was 6 days late :winkwink:)


----------



## kittycat18

vinteenage said:


> Its blowing my mind theres November 2011 babies now! Best of luck girls. Your little ones will be here before you know it. :flower:
> 
> (I was due the 23rd, but had my baby the 15th.)

There are even December 2011 babies!! I am just waiting to see a January baby!! :haha:


----------



## NewMommy17

LeahLou said:


> Hey new mommies! :flower:
> Leah here! I'm 19, working part time as a server, and newly preggo!
> 
> This is the last place I expected to be right now! Just found out a couple days ago that little bean is 5 weeks and 5 days old! :baby: Due date is November 29th.
> 
> I'd love to have some other teen moms to walk through this with, so if you just found out and your baby's due in november, let's chat!
> 
> At this moment, I definitely know I'm carrying another person. I have all the typical symptoms: nausea, heart burn, cramping, missed period, exhaustion! :sleep:, and everything else.
> 
> Hope to find bump friends soon!



Hii awwww my due date is the same also *November 29th* my birthday i find this to be such a blessing i hope my baby is actually due on this date


----------



## Lola472

I'm due 11/11- which is pretty neat IMO. Granted, the chances of the baby coming at his/her due date are not 100%. I haven't told my parents yet. I wish I didn't have to. But I think they are going to notice sooner or later!


----------



## NewMommy17

Lola472 said:


> I'm due 11/11- which is pretty neat IMO. Granted, the chances of the baby coming at his/her due date are not 100%. I haven't told my parents yet. I wish I didn't have to. But I think they are going to notice sooner or later!


yeah they rarely are 100 % i haven't told my mom yet either . I wish she can just figure it out but unfortunately i have to tell her before my next doctor visit in 2 weeks im afraid of her reaction


----------



## preppymommy

I'm due November 25ish but I think s/he is going to come sooner :)


----------



## Lola472

NewMommy17 said:


> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 11/11- which is pretty neat IMO. Granted, the chances of the baby coming at his/her due date are not 100%. I haven't told my parents yet. I wish I didn't have to. But I think they are going to notice sooner or later!
> 
> 
> yeah they rarely are 100 % i haven't told my mom yet either . I wish she can just figure it out but unfortunately i have to tell her before my next doctor visit in 2 weeks im afraid of her reactionClick to expand...

Oh wow that's really soon. Do you know how your gonna do it? I've thought about it but I don't think there's anything I can say to make her not yell at me.


----------



## LeahLou

Lola472 said:


> NewMommy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 11/11- which is pretty neat IMO. Granted, the chances of the baby coming at his/her due date are not 100%. I haven't told my parents yet. I wish I didn't have to. But I think they are going to notice sooner or later!
> 
> 
> yeah they rarely are 100 % i haven't told my mom yet either . I wish she can just figure it out but unfortunately i have to tell her before my next doctor visit in 2 weeks im afraid of her reactionClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow that's really soon. Do you know how your gonna do it? I've thought about it but I don't think there's anything I can say to make her not yell at me.Click to expand...

I was terrified to tell my mom. She's still not happy.. which I understand. But I couldn't tell her face to face. So, I wrote she and my dad letters letting them know what's going on. It went a lot better than I expected. I just couldn't handle the initial reaction. :nope: 
Just give parents time and space to calm down. Usually, they'll freak out then come around then when it really sinks it, they'll be disappointed. At least that's what I've been through the past couple weeks. 

Hope that helps!

And my due date changed! It's now 11/27. :cloud9:


----------



## Lola472

LeahLou said:


> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMommy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 11/11- which is pretty neat IMO. Granted, the chances of the baby coming at his/her due date are not 100%. I haven't told my parents yet. I wish I didn't have to. But I think they are going to notice sooner or later!
> 
> 
> yeah they rarely are 100 % i haven't told my mom yet either . I wish she can just figure it out but unfortunately i have to tell her before my next doctor visit in 2 weeks im afraid of her reactionClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow that's really soon. Do you know how your gonna do it? I've thought about it but I don't think there's anything I can say to make her not yell at me.Click to expand...
> 
> I was terrified to tell my mom. She's still not happy.. which I understand. But I couldn't tell her face to face. So, I wrote she and my dad letters letting them know what's going on. It went a lot better than I expected. I just couldn't handle the initial reaction. :nope:
> Just give parents time and space to calm down. Usually, they'll freak out then come around then when it really sinks it, they'll be disappointed. At least that's what I've been through the past couple weeks.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> And my due date changed! It's now 11/27. :cloud9:Click to expand...

That is a good idea. I hadn't really thought about that. Was it like a long note? I could see mine going something like this: 
Dear Mom, 
I'm pregnant.
love 
~you're disappointing child 

Or should I add a little more emotion?


----------



## LeahLou

Lola472 said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMommy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 11/11- which is pretty neat IMO. Granted, the chances of the baby coming at his/her due date are not 100%. I haven't told my parents yet. I wish I didn't have to. But I think they are going to notice sooner or later!
> 
> 
> yeah they rarely are 100 % i haven't told my mom yet either . I wish she can just figure it out but unfortunately i have to tell her before my next doctor visit in 2 weeks im afraid of her reactionClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow that's really soon. Do you know how your gonna do it? I've thought about it but I don't think there's anything I can say to make her not yell at me.Click to expand...
> 
> I was terrified to tell my mom. She's still not happy.. which I understand. But I couldn't tell her face to face. So, I wrote she and my dad letters letting them know what's going on. It went a lot better than I expected. I just couldn't handle the initial reaction. :nope:
> Just give parents time and space to calm down. Usually, they'll freak out then come around then when it really sinks it, they'll be disappointed. At least that's what I've been through the past couple weeks.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> And my due date changed! It's now 11/27. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> That is a good idea. I hadn't really thought about that. Was it like a long note? I could see mine going something like this:
> Dear Mom,
> I'm pregnant.
> love
> ~you're disappointing child
> 
> Or should I add a little more emotion?Click to expand...

Hahaha. Sounds wonderful. Though you might wanna add in some gushy stuff moms like to hear. 

My mom is a very over emotional, over reacting kind of person. So, first, I let her know how much she means to me and thanking her for how she raised me and that I love her so much etc etc. Then I explained what went down and that I got a surprise and she was going to be a grandma. Then I let her know my basic plan for the near future. I ended it with, "I understand there might be high emotion, but I can't handle it with my own emotions. So, if you could vent to Dad or one of your close friends, that would be best."


----------



## Lola472

I like that. Yeah I figured a little more emotion would probably help. I like the way you ended it. Maybe she could tell my dad and that would give her someone to get mad at/with. I have no doubt that I'll get to hear plenty of "responsibility" talks after I break the news. My mom loves to focus on that topic. But at least with the note I can plan out what I'm going to say. Maybe that's what I'll do with my spring break while all my friends are at the beach. At least it would be productive.


----------



## x__amour

Ah, November babies, I knew this thread/day would come! A big congratulations to each and everyone of you! I hope you all have the healthiest and happiest nine months and trust me, November will be here before you know it! Good luck to all of you wonderful ladies! :flow:
Can't believe my LO will be one in November! :sad2:


----------



## NewMommy17

Oh wow that's really soon. Do you know how your gonna do it? I've thought about it but I don't think there's anything I can say to make her not yell at me.[/QUOTE]

i was thinking about taking her out for lunch or maybe easter sunday i plan on going to church the day . I think this is the best peaceful time , i hope i can manage to tell her this is what i want to do but when the day come i may not have the guts to tell her its hard !


----------



## Lola472

NewMommy17 said:


> Oh wow that's really soon. Do you know how your gonna do it? I've thought about it but I don't think there's anything I can say to make her not yell at me.

i was thinking about taking her out for lunch or maybe easter sunday i plan on going to church the day . I think this is the best peaceful time , i hope i can manage to tell her this is what i want to do but when the day come i may not have the guts to tell her its hard ![/QUOTE]

It's super hard. I totally know what you mean. I just told my mom yesterday and it was no fun. That sounds like a good plan. You know your mom so you know the setting that she'll feel most comfortable. I tried to tell my mom tons of times but I'd open my mouth and no words would come out. Good luck! You can do it. If you need any help or just want to vent or talk about it please feel free to PM me. You'll do great and it'll be fine. It feels better to have it out in the open, I can tell you that much.


----------



## AmyRose

Hey Everyone! It seems you guys have gotten to know each other over the past few weeks, and I'm only joining, haha. I'm 19, though I'll be 20 next month. I recently immigrated from Canada to marry my husband in the United States back in December. We thought we would save money for 3 years before trying for kids, but I guess someone else had other plans!

I'm 8 weeks 6 days today, making me due November 24th 2011 - Thanksgiving Day! I've been stressed until just recently because I did not have health insurance, and I cannot apply for Medicaid as I'm an immigrant. But, I have that covered now. 

As for symptoms, my first symptom has always been that my left nipple has a bit of discharge (I had one prior miscarriage before this). However, now I have morning sickness, slight cramps from time to time, and fatigued. Just today, I noticed that I already have a lot of little stretch marks (30!) that are 3 inches long on my lower stomach. I'm nervous because my husbands family has twins, and my family history is not known as most of my family is adopted. 

I'll stop rambling, but I'm glad I found this group. Hope everyone is doing well!

~ Amy


----------



## Lola472

Awesome! Welcome, I'm really glad that you are here. I think it's easy to become close with the girls on here because we are all struggling a little bit in one way or another (whether its just being curious if something is 'normal' about their pregnancy or dealing with family/FOB drama) so it's nice to have that support. And welcome to the States. You're due on Thanksgiving? That's cool. The date they gave me was 11/11. I don't really have any stretch marks yet. I do have a scar on my stomach that I'm pretty curious as to what will happen as my tummy grows! I'm Abbie btw. I'm 16 and 10 weeks preggo. Twins, huh? That's something to think about! How would you feel about having twins? Feel free to PM me if you just need to chat about anything! Glad you found us


----------



## ka_ox

Hi :)
I'm 17 and 11 weeks pregnant.
And I'm due on the 3rd November 
Good luck girls! x


----------



## AmyRose

Thanks Lola If I were to have twins I would be thrilled, but really nervous as well. I can legally work down here now, but my husband is still a student in College, and can only work part time. I just want to make sure I can provide the necessities for my baby(s). I was able to budget for one, but two is stretching it! The biggest thing is that my family in Canada won't be in my child's life at all pretty much. I don't know why I have stretch marks already. I'm above average in weight, so I shouldn't have started to get stretch marks yet. And I haven't been eating a lot because I can't stomach almost anything! Haha, oh well, the joys of being pregnant

Good luck on telling your parents. I was nervous at first, but when it came down to it, I knew that they'd come around, after all, it is their grandchild! Plus, how I like to think of things, what is the worst thing they can do? I'm sure they won't disown you as a daughter, and as long as you're prepared for lecturing and scoldings, you should be fine I told my parents after the first day that if they were going to continue yelling at me, then they can keep their comments to themselves. I needed support, not feeling guilty or ashamed. If people can't be supportive when you truly need it, then you don't need them. I have plenty of people supporting me now. 

Anyways, hope you have success in telling your family. They'll always love you, and it's best if you tell them sooner than later (or worse, them finding out!).

Are you hoping for a girl or boy? And are you going to find out, or let it be a surprise? I'm hoping for a Girl, though of course I'd love a boy just as much. And I would like to wait till birth, but I'd die from anticipation!


----------



## AmyRose

Sorry, I mean Abbie, not Lola


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats and welcome new mommies to be!!
If anyone needs anything let me know!
I've been super emotional lately. ANNDDDD I got to see the little one today!!! I couldn't help but shed a couple tears! The heartbeat was so strong!!


----------



## AmyRose

Thanks! I'm so happy for you!! I have been moodier lately, but I'm not going to say more emotional. However, it's really going to hit me when I hear the baby's heart beat for the first time! I have my first prenatal appointment this coming Tuesday, so I don't know what that all includes. I'll be 2 days shy of 10 weeks. 

Do you have any pet names for your baby yet? My Grandparents call it "Buttercup" (they feel a Girl vibe), and my husbands Parent's call it "Spot" (when they first found out, they looked online to see what it looked like, and it was only a spot). I wanted to go with Monkey, but so far, Spot has stuck


----------



## Lola472

AmyRose said:


> Thanks Lola If I were to have twins I would be thrilled, but really nervous as well. I can legally work down here now, but my husband is still a student in College, and can only work part time. I just want to make sure I can provide the necessities for my baby(s). I was able to budget for one, but two is stretching it! The biggest thing is that my family in Canada won't be in my child's life at all pretty much. I don't know why I have stretch marks already. I'm above average in weight, so I shouldn't have started to get stretch marks yet. And I haven't been eating a lot because I can't stomach almost anything! Haha, oh well, the joys of being pregnant
> 
> Good luck on telling your parents. I was nervous at first, but when it came down to it, I knew that they'd come around, after all, it is their grandchild! Plus, how I like to think of things, what is the worst thing they can do? I'm sure they won't disown you as a daughter, and as long as you're prepared for lecturing and scoldings, you should be fine I told my parents after the first day that if they were going to continue yelling at me, then they can keep their comments to themselves. I needed support, not feeling guilty or ashamed. If people can't be supportive when you truly need it, then you don't need them. I have plenty of people supporting me now.
> 
> Anyways, hope you have success in telling your family. They'll always love you, and it's best if you tell them sooner than later (or worse, them finding out!).
> 
> Are you hoping for a girl or boy? And are you going to find out, or let it be a surprise? I'm hoping for a Girl, though of course I'd love a boy just as much. And I would like to wait till birth, but I'd die from anticipation!

I told my mom. She didn't take it too well. But hopefully we can work through it in the next several months or so. I am hoping for a girl. FOB wants a boy but he hasn't really been involved in this at all so...I definitely want to find out beforehand. It would be cool to wait and find out but I know there is no way I could wait that long. What will you have your next ultrasound? You can find out if you've got two buns in your oven!


----------



## Lola472

AmyRose said:


> Thanks! I'm so happy for you!! I have been moodier lately, but I'm not going to say more emotional. However, it's really going to hit me when I hear the baby's heart beat for the first time! I have my first prenatal appointment this coming Tuesday, so I don't know what that all includes. I'll be 2 days shy of 10 weeks.
> 
> Do you have any pet names for your baby yet? My Grandparents call it "Buttercup" (they feel a Girl vibe), and my husbands Parent's call it "Spot" (when they first found out, they looked online to see what it looked like, and it was only a spot). I wanted to go with Monkey, but so far, Spot has stuck

I think my LO looks kinda like Snoopy in the sonogram so that's what I've been using- and now that I've told my friends it seems like that's all they wanna talk about, which is fine with me :thumbup:


----------



## AmyRose

Lola472 said:


> I told my mom. She didn't take it too well. But hopefully we can work through it in the next several months or so. I am hoping for a girl. FOB wants a boy but he hasn't really been involved in this at all so...I definitely want to find out beforehand. It would be cool to wait and find out but I know there is no way I could wait that long. What will you have your next ultrasound? You can find out if you've got two buns in your oven!

I am going to my first prenatal appointment this Tuesday! I am pretty excited as I haven't heard a heart beat yet or anything (and I'll be 10 weeks!). I want to know if it's twins, or what's going on. I shouldn't be having 29 stretch marks this early in the game, haha. My mother is suggesting that I may be further along than I think! Either way, I'll be happy once I visit the doctors. 

Have you, or anyone else reading this, decided on any names yet? I have, but I'll wait till someone else replies first, as it'll take me a long post to explain everything


----------



## Lola472

I have thought about it but don't have anything solid yet. I like River, Tucker, Holden (Catcher in the Rye is my favorite book), Samuel, and Elliot a lot for boys. For girls I like Lily Anna, Eden, and Amelia. But this is just an early list. I'm sure I'll change my mind a thousand times! What about you? 
Oh it will be so fun for you to go get your ultrasound!! Have fun and good luck. Update and let me know if you're gonna have twins!


----------



## AmyRose

Lola472 said:


> I have thought about it but don't have anything solid yet. I like River, Tucker, Holden (Catcher in the Rye is my favorite book), Samuel, and Elliot a lot for boys. For girls I like Lily Anna, Eden, and Amelia. But this is just an early list. I'm sure I'll change my mind a thousand times! What about you?
> Oh it will be so fun for you to go get your ultrasound!! Have fun and good luck. Update and let me know if you're gonna have twins!

Alright, here's my lengthy reply, haha! My husband and I have been together for almost 5 years now (though only married for 4 months), and since we started dating, we knew what we were naming our children. Optimally, we want one girl, and one boy. However, things don't always plan out like that, so we have "back up" names. If we were to ever have 2 girls or 2 boys in a row, the third child would be done by Sperm Wash, where they can guarantee the gender. Some people debate that it's playing around with nature, and I admit that it is. However, my husband's Grandmother had 5 sons and no girls! Here are the names that we have picked:

Desirae Akia Sadie Price (First Born Daughter)
John Malik Shade Price (First Born Son)
Lily Faye Sara Price (Second Born Daughter)
Damian Victor Sirius Price (Second Born Son)

Alright, I'll just explain the first two names as chances are that is only what we're dealing with. Haha.

Desirae - I'm the first born female of my family and my name is Donna. My mother was the first born female of her family, and her name is Dawn. My husband's mother was the first born female of her family, and her name is Dena. We all start with D's. Therefore, I thought it'd be nice that our first born daughter would start with a D. It is literally the ONLY name my husband and I can agree on. The name means Desired.

Akia - Pronounced Uh-ki-uh. It is from Uganda/Africa, and it means First Born. 

Sadie - Means Princess. My second middle name starts with a "S", and it is tradition in my family to have 2 middle names. 

Therefore, Desirae's name means "Desired First Born Princess".

John - My husband's name is Jonathan (though he goes by Zak after his middle name), and his father's name is John, and his father's name was John, and it goes on for at least 8 generations. So, I had no say on this one! It means God Remembers.

Malik - Means King. My husband loves to have strong boy names like "John Malik" (he never includes the second middle name). 

Shade - Means Darkness. My second middle name starts with a "S", and it is the ONLY one we could agree on. My husband is very hard to please!

John's name means "God, the King, Remembers Darkness". It's suppose to represent the whole When there was Nothing, and then something was made (beginning of time). But my husband jokes around and words it "God Remembers the King of Shadows". Sounds like we're carrying an Omen baby thing :/ 

All the names add up to 1 (and Lily and Damian's names equal to 5) for Numerology. I don't live my life by it, but I thought it'd be fun to do for the heck of it. Supposedly, those numbers are compatible with both my husband and I. 

If I have scared any of you off, please come back! I'm honestly not as nuts as this makes me out to be. I just love planning, haha, and had (A LOT) of free time on my hands a few years ago.


----------



## Lola472

Hey it sounds like you are a lady with a plan! I really like the names you have chosen! I'm glad that y'all could find some that you agreed on. My FOB is not very involved and hasn't wanted to talk about names so the only one I have to please is myself. My little sister (who is 12 right now, almost 13) asked me what I wanted to name the baby. I told her my list and she just scrunched up her nose and made a face like she'd eaten something sour. I took it to mean that she doesn't really like those names. But I really don't care. I figure I'll be saying the name more than anyone else on the planet so as long as it works for me, it works.


----------



## LeahLou

I've been calling him/her my little bean or little one or love of my life or just my baby! Haha. Just whatever pops in my mind! Still getting used to the whole baby idea! It's finally hitting me that I'm going to be a Mom. 

I'm sorry the father hasn't been involved Abbie. I don't think I could do this without my love standing beside me or at least not as well.

Names! AHH. I'm so nervous about names! I want it to be meaningful and the baby's dad agrees, but so far we haven't agreed on many. I love the names Kyle, Liam, Bentley, Adam, and Jeremy for a boy. For a girl, I like Lorelai, Hope, Lauren, Jane, and Emma. He likes Amelia for a girl. 

I'm so glad I didn't get a surprise of twins... I don't think I could handle that! Well, I'm sure I could, but getting used to the idea of one is already overwhelming! 

I really need some help getting excited about this. I have been so stressed about friends, family, work people, and other's reactions plus working on my relationship with the Dad and trying to figure out the living and work situation. I just can't focus and be happy about baby! I feel like if I could just breathe and stop thinking about everything else, I could be more excited! Anyone else having focus/excitement issues??


----------



## AmyRose

LeahLou said:


> I've been calling him/her my little bean or little one or love of my life or just my baby! Haha. Just whatever pops in my mind! Still getting used to the whole baby idea! It's finally hitting me that I'm going to be a Mom.
> 
> I'm sorry the father hasn't been involved Abbie. I don't think I could do this without my love standing beside me or at least not as well.
> 
> Names! AHH. I'm so nervous about names! I want it to be meaningful and the baby's dad agrees, but so far we haven't agreed on many. I love the names Kyle, Liam, Bentley, Adam, and Jeremy for a boy. For a girl, I like Lorelai, Hope, Lauren, Jane, and Emma. He likes Amelia for a girl.
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't get a surprise of twins... I don't think I could handle that! Well, I'm sure I could, but getting used to the idea of one is already overwhelming!
> 
> I really need some help getting excited about this. I have been so stressed about friends, family, work people, and other's reactions plus working on my relationship with the Dad and trying to figure out the living and work situation. I just can't focus and be happy about baby! I feel like if I could just breathe and stop thinking about everything else, I could be more excited! Anyone else having focus/excitement issues??

Okay, first Abbie - I too am sorry that the Baby's Daddy is not more involved. My husband was in denial at first too, so perhaps he'll start paying more attention to you soon. This is a big step in life, and I guess some people take it harder than others. And your names were lovely! I liked River for a female at one point or another. And you're right; you're the one who is going to raise him/her, so you can name them whatever you want! 

Leah - Your names are also really pretty! Getting to agree on names is the hardest thing. My argument the whole time was that if I'm carrying the baby for 9 months, and delivering without an epidural, then I should have last say on what the baby's name is! I'm happy we were able to find names though.

To be fully honest, I felt more pregnant when I was worried about it than I do now. I think it's from feeling sick all the time, and people not being over-the-top excited. It is hard to bond with something when it's only the size of a Green Olive! My husband has a trick though, and it seems to work with me and him. If you act happy, even though you don't feel like being happy, you actually become happy (does that make sense?). So, don't let others bring you down. Just smile, shake your head, and continue on your way. Keep thinking about your lil' baby. Touch your stomach, and know it's only a few inches below your hand. And in only a short few months, you'll be holding onto something you created. Something that is fully dependent on you, and loves you unconditionally. It's hard right now, but once you start to show, nothing will stop you from showing your happiness! Good luck!


----------



## Lola472

LeahLou said:


> I've been calling him/her my little bean or little one or love of my life or just my baby! Haha. Just whatever pops in my mind! Still getting used to the whole baby idea! It's finally hitting me that I'm going to be a Mom.
> 
> I'm sorry the father hasn't been involved Abbie. I don't think I could do this without my love standing beside me or at least not as well.
> 
> Names! AHH. I'm so nervous about names! I want it to be meaningful and the baby's dad agrees, but so far we haven't agreed on many. I love the names Kyle, Liam, Bentley, Adam, and Jeremy for a boy. For a girl, I like Lorelai, Hope, Lauren, Jane, and Emma. He likes Amelia for a girl.
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't get a surprise of twins... I don't think I could handle that! Well, I'm sure I could, but getting used to the idea of one is already overwhelming!
> 
> I really need some help getting excited about this. I have been so stressed about friends, family, work people, and other's reactions plus working on my relationship with the Dad and trying to figure out the living and work situation. I just can't focus and be happy about baby! I feel like if I could just breathe and stop thinking about everything else, I could be more excited! Anyone else having focus/excitement issues??

Oh girl I am right there with you! I feel like it took about 3-4 weeks for me to accept the fact that I was pregnant. Now that I'm pretty stable on the idea I want to get excited. But there's so many barriers that keep getting in the way. Max isn't being supportive and I don't know if he's changed because I'm pregnant or just because he's an ass. And my mom is not at all happy about this and I don't know if she's gonna let me keep living here. At least my friends are really excited. I think they just wanna play dress up with the baby but I'll take it for now because they are the only ones that wanna talk about lil Snoopy. Plus there is the whole school thing and I know I'll be showing before school lets out. I'm not looking forward to the whole school knowing, and my teachers reactions! Ugh! stress....


----------



## AmyRose

[/QUOTE]Oh girl I am right there with you! I feel like it took about 3-4 weeks for me to accept the fact that I was pregnant. Now that I'm pretty stable on the idea I want to get excited. But there's so many barriers that keep getting in the way. Max isn't being supportive and I don't know if he's changed because I'm pregnant or just because he's an ass. And my mom is not at all happy about this and I don't know if she's gonna let me keep living here. At least my friends are really excited. I think they just wanna play dress up with the baby but I'll take it for now because they are the only ones that wanna talk about lil Snoopy. Plus there is the whole school thing and I know I'll be showing before school lets out. I'm not looking forward to the whole school knowing, and my teachers reactions! Ugh! stress....[/QUOTE]

Keep your friends close. Though they may be excited for slightly the wrong reasons (though dressing up is pretty fun!) you are right; they are the only ones you have right now. Your mom will get better, or so I'd presume. If she doesn't let you live there anymore, you have many options, but don't think about that right now. Try to think about today, and all the accomplishments your baby is doing! 

There's a website I go to that tells you every day what your lil' one is doing! I even created a Facebook Page for Spot (which will be deleted upon his/her birth). It is only for those who would like to read what he/she is up to everyday. I can't post the link on here, I'm not allowed apparently! So, if you want it PM me!

I have a few other websites that I check out weekly, and it gets me pumped up every Thursday (beginning of my pregnancy week). 

Hope you start feeling better. You're going to be a Mom! Celebrate!


----------



## Lola472

Oh girl I am right there with you! I feel like it took about 3-4 weeks for me to accept the fact that I was pregnant. Now that I'm pretty stable on the idea I want to get excited. But there's so many barriers that keep getting in the way. Max isn't being supportive and I don't know if he's changed because I'm pregnant or just because he's an ass. And my mom is not at all happy about this and I don't know if she's gonna let me keep living here. At least my friends are really excited. I think they just wanna play dress up with the baby but I'll take it for now because they are the only ones that wanna talk about lil Snoopy. Plus there is the whole school thing and I know I'll be showing before school lets out. I'm not looking forward to the whole school knowing, and my teachers reactions! Ugh! stress....[/QUOTE]

Keep your friends close. Though they may be excited for slightly the wrong reasons (though dressing up is pretty fun!) you are right; they are the only ones you have right now. Your mom will get better, or so I'd presume. If she doesn't let you live there anymore, you have many options, but don't think about that right now. Try to think about today, and all the accomplishments your baby is doing! 

There's a website I go to that tells you every day what your lil' one is doing! I even created a Facebook Page for Spot (which will be deleted upon his/her birth). It is only for those who would like to read what he/she is up to everyday. I can't post the link on here, I'm not allowed apparently! So, if you want it PM me!

I have a few other websites that I check out weekly, and it gets me pumped up every Thursday (beginning of my pregnancy week). 

Hope you start feeling better. You're going to be a Mom! Celebrate![/QUOTE]

I'll definitely PM you, I'd love to know about those sites. Thanks for your positive words. Yeah, I figure I'll let them have their fun. I mean everyone loves dressing a baby. There's just so much more to it. At least they can help with the fun stuff. I do have other options if my mom flakes out on me now. I can live with my brother after he graduates in June. I've been thinking about that more and more. Maybe a little space would be good for me and my mom - give her some time to cool down. I am excited though about it. I've tried to start thinking about baby names because that's really fun for me. And I love looking at stuff online. I haven't bought anything yet but I've tried to budget it all out for the essentials. Everything is just so darn cute!


----------



## AmyRose

[/QUOTE]I'll definitely PM you, I'd love to know about those sites. Thanks for your positive words. Yeah, I figure I'll let them have their fun. I mean everyone loves dressing a baby. There's just so much more to it. At least they can help with the fun stuff. I do have other options if my mom flakes out on me now. I can live with my brother after he graduates in June. I've been thinking about that more and more. Maybe a little space would be good for me and my mom - give her some time to cool down. I am excited though about it. I've tried to start thinking about baby names because that's really fun for me. And I love looking at stuff online. I haven't bought anything yet but I've tried to budget it all out for the essentials. Everything is just so darn cute![/QUOTE]

I figured out how to send you a PM! I'm so proud of myself!!! So, you should have the websites in your inbox now! You know, my parents and I didn't get along, and for good reasons too. They were very controlling, and treated my siblings differently than me. When I moved down here without giving them notice (which is pretty big! It's not like moving towns, but freakin' countries!), we didn't talk for 6 months. Before I knew I was pregnant, we started talking again, and the distance has actually brought us closer together. We don't have to see each other everyday, but we can still talk about the highlights of the week. It's funny how distance can bring people closer together. My sister and I also fought like nothing you've ever seen (literally), and now we're best friends. Perhaps having your own place, or moving out of the house would be good for you both. But take it one step at a time. I crochet a lot, so I have been making lots of unisex clothing right now. I've also bought some onesies so I can imagine my baby in them. I too have looked online and to be honest, if it's a boy, I'll probably be under budget which is good! But, I have a weak spot for dressing up girls, and making their rooms look spectacular... I have to try and resist!

We all have been talking on here not for too long now, so it is understandable if no one is comfortable yet to give out slightly personal information. However, if anyone is willing to Skype, Facebook, or Email from their personal accounts, let me know! I try to get on here as much as I can, but sometimes this site freezes up on me. I don't have MSN, sorry!!


----------



## Lola472

Yeah I got your message. Thanks a lot that is so great! Wow you moved countries! That is pretty amazing. It takes a lot of strength and courage to do that so kudos to you. Yeah I talked to Daniel (my bro) again about is yesterday and so at least it's a possibility. My mom and I never really fought all the much but mainly because my two younger brothers are real troublemakers and they pretty much occupy a lot of her time. I was always cool with just flying under the radar. But I'm not under the radar now! I took a couple of gender predictor tests yesterday and most of them said 50% chance of girl, 50% chance of boy. But a couple just said boy. I kinda want a girl but I guess if it's a boy that'll be cool too. Guess I'll just have to wait! So do you want a girl?
I don't have facebook but I'd love to email! I know sometimes this site freezes and I can't get on. What is Skype? Several people have mentioned it.


----------



## AmyRose

Hey! I emailed you and answered all your questions in that; but for the sake of everyone else on here, I'll answer in short form 

I am hoping for a girl, but more because my husband would love to have a daddy's little girl. But, I don't care either way. I just want them to be healthy. 

To everyone else: Abbie and I have now exchanged Email Addresses as sometimes this site crashes and such. I will still continue to come on here and post, so everyone is involved, and future members can feel welcomed. However, if you want to exchange Facebook, Skype or Email Addresses, let me know! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their holidays!


----------



## Lola472

Yeah if anyone else wants to exchange emails just let me know since this site is not always operational.


----------



## MissyBee

My name is Brea, I'm 20 years old. My due date is Nov 28, so right around yours :hugs: Right now I work for Cox Communications full time doing tech support, so I am worried about what I'm going to do for childcare when baby is born. Definitely was not ready for anything like this to happen. Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months, congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## AmyRose

MissyBee said:


> My name is Brea, I'm 20 years old. My due date is Nov 28, so right around yours :hugs: Right now I work for Cox Communications full time doing tech support, so I am worried about what I'm going to do for childcare when baby is born. Definitely was not ready for anything like this to happen. Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months, congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:

Hey Brea! I too was worried about daycare/babysitters. I know the bonding time between Mom and Baby is important, but so is food on the table! Luckily, I was able to arrange a work schedule to only work on Saturday and Sunday from 8am - 4pm, which would give me 16 hours minimum a week, while my husband is at home. That way, I don't need a babysitter. If he is home during the week on certain days, I will be able to work then too.

I think I was lucky on figuring that out, and I know that's not for everyone. You should talk to friends, family, etc. to see if they can watch during certain hours. You may still need to get a daycare, but at least you'll cut down the hours, which means you'll also cut down the cost! 

Hope you're doing well, and Congrats!


----------



## AmyRose

Went to my first Prenatal Appointment today!! They say my uterus is really far back, making room for either twins or a BIG baby. Because it was so far back, they couldn't find the heartbeat, but they said it was no big deal. I have a sonogram/ultrasound on May 10th, so I'll be able to hopefully hear it then. They also said I was due no later than November 13th! They said though it could be a bit sooner than that as well. Haha, oh well, no December baby for me!


----------



## Lola472

Oh wow, it could be twins! That is awesome. Maybe you won't have to pick boy/girl because you will have one of each?!? 
Anyway- sorry you couldn't hear the heartbeat girl. But at least you know everything is good and the baby is doing well. 
I started responding to your email but had to go to work. I can't pull up my email from work- weird, it's like they actually want me to do work or something


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies im 21(will be 22 next week) and I am 12 weeks pregnant today. This is my first baby and I have gone through a lot of similar things as you girls have.
I found out I was pregnant when I was 6 weeks along and was devastated at first. I only have a semester left until i graduate college and knew i'd have to wait until next may to graduate now since i will most likely be missing finals.
However, unlike most of you my family was extremely supportive and helped put me at ease. I told my mom before I even told my boyfriend because I was so scared and all i could do was cry. When I called my mom crying my eyes out she started screaming about how excited she was and was hoping it was twins. I finally told my boyfriend after getting off the phone and he ignored me and said I was lying (he told me a few months earlier he never wanted children) the next day he apologized and told me he was starting to get excited. now we are both excited and have already agreed on baby names (Jackson Reece Miller if its a boy and either Natalie or Madilyn Reece Miller if its a girl) my grandfather who passed away when I was 12 had the last name Reece so its important for me to include his name in this baby.
The only rough time I have had is I lost my job because of this pregnancy. I was a CNA in a nursing home for a year and informed my boss I was pregnant so they could keep me out of certain resident rooms so I didn't cause risk to my baby. They told me I wasn't capable of my doing my job since I was pregnant until I got a note from my doctor saying I could work. After I got a note saying I could work but couldnt lift more than 40 pounds I was told I couldn't work until the lifting restrictions were removed. I had some bleeding at my first doctor's appointment after the pap so he wouldn't lift the restrictions til the next appointment. My work then terminated me without informing and I've been talking to a lawyer trying to get something figured out because I have been too stressed about not having a paycheck and its hard enough to find a job these days but even harder while you are pregnant! 

I hope we can all talk throughout our pregnancies it will make it a lot easier to hear what others are going through as well!!


----------



## AmyRose

tlh97990 said:


> hey ladies im 21(will be 22 next week) and I am 12 weeks pregnant today. This is my first baby and I have gone through a lot of similar things as you girls have.
> I found out I was pregnant when I was 6 weeks along and was devastated at first. I only have a semester left until i graduate college and knew i'd have to wait until next may to graduate now since i will most likely be missing finals.
> However, unlike most of you my family was extremely supportive and helped put me at ease. I told my mom before I even told my boyfriend because I was so scared and all i could do was cry. When I called my mom crying my eyes out she started screaming about how excited she was and was hoping it was twins. I finally told my boyfriend after getting off the phone and he ignored me and said I was lying (he told me a few months earlier he never wanted children) the next day he apologized and told me he was starting to get excited. now we are both excited and have already agreed on baby names (Jackson Reece Miller if its a boy and either Natalie or Madilyn Reece Miller if its a girl) my grandfather who passed away when I was 12 had the last name Reece so its important for me to include his name in this baby.
> The only rough time I have had is I lost my job because of this pregnancy. I was a CNA in a nursing home for a year and informed my boss I was pregnant so they could keep me out of certain resident rooms so I didn't cause risk to my baby. They told me I wasn't capable of my doing my job since I was pregnant until I got a note from my doctor saying I could work. After I got a note saying I could work but couldnt lift more than 40 pounds I was told I couldn't work until the lifting restrictions were removed. I had some bleeding at my first doctor's appointment after the pap so he wouldn't lift the restrictions til the next appointment. My work then terminated me without informing and I've been talking to a lawyer trying to get something figured out because I have been too stressed about not having a paycheck and its hard enough to find a job these days but even harder while you are pregnant!
> 
> I hope we can all talk throughout our pregnancies it will make it a lot easier to hear what others are going through as well!!

Welcome to the group, and Congratulations! I'm glad your parents were so supportive. Having non-supporting parents is one of the hardest things that a teenage mother has to deal with. And I'm glad your boyfriend has come around as well. It seems a lot of girls on here had a problem when it came to that, so you should count yourself very lucky and fortunate! However, I must say I am SO sorry to hear about your job, and good for you to get a lawyer. You can still do the majority of your job (or so I presume), and they should not be able to get of you like that. Being a young mom is hard enough as it is, without worrying about where your next pay check is coming from. And I must agree, finding jobs while your pregnant is so hard. I luckily can still be passed for "fat", and you do not need to tell your employers that you're pregnant until you hit a certain month (or before you start to show noticeably). I wish you all the luck on that! If you have any questions on anything, I can vouch and say that all the girls on here are really nice and would be more than willing to help you! If there are any "too personal" questions as well, feel free to PM me. 

~ Donna


----------



## Lola472

tlh97990 - I just read your post and that totally sucks. Were you able to work it out?

Ah! I can't believe i'm 12 weeks. Doctors appointment next week! I can't wait to see my LO again and hear the heartbeat!!!


----------



## tlh97990

lola i still have yet to have everything fixed. my lawyer told me to get a note saying i had no lifting restrictions and bring it to work which i did but they are still avoiding putting me back onthe schedule. i also found out today that they denied my employment saying i quit when i never quit so im waiting for my lawyer to call me back. i will keep you guys posted though!


----------



## LeahLou

I'm really struggling girls. I want my old life back and so does BD... Help!!


----------



## megan.rose

Hey, I went through that too...I kept thinking I hate having to worry about my future now because I am not just worrying about me but also my child...but then the next minute I would be so happy and excited about my baby...last week though something clicked and there is nothing and no one that could make me not want this baby at all!! I am 20! I can do this...life throw things at you and you just have to take them and make the best about them....hope this helps...its normal to feel like you just want your old life again...I am sure everyone on here has had atleast one thought about it. <3


----------



## AmyRose

Leah, Megan is definitely right. I have thought many times if I could only rewind and make sure this didn't happen, how happy I'd be. We were saving money to buy all new furniture, put my husband through school, save money for a down payment for a house, and a bunch of other things. We wanted to travel (never got to have a honeymoon because of immigration). But, now that I think about it, I want to fast forward to November. You may not be able to change what's happened, but the old life is exactly that; old. You're going to be able to be a mother, to give all your love and attention to, and become a wiser person. You'll see - once you hold your little one, you'll think about how if you DIDN'T get pregnant, how much you'd be missing out on life. Don't worry. You have all us ladies to help you :)


----------



## tlh97990

leah try to remember that you will get your old life back to some extent after your baby is born but you'll have a baby as well. it will def. take some adjusting but i keep reminding myself at least ill be young during my baby's entire childhood. i did not plan on getting pregnant this early on but i'll be able to enjoy every part of my kid's life and not feel too old to be a part of it. my mom didnt have me until she was almost 40 and was never involved at school activities or anything because she was older than everyone else


----------



## Lola472

Leah I know how you feel. I will just have these moments of panic where I just think that I'm too young for this and I don't know what I'm doing/what I'm going to do. It's really hard to go through this and still live the daily life of high school and all the drama that entails. I miss having to just worry about me. Now I have tons of things to worry about- things far beyond my maturity level. But things have a tendency to work themselves out. It's going to be fine. It's a different life than I had before but I realize that I am going to get to experience things soon that will probably be the best pieces of my life!


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks girls! OH and I have really gotten excited lately and I've finally come to terms with all this. If this hadn't have happened, I would still be stuck in the same rut I've been in for a couple years.. I now know what I want to do, we have a house, and a new family! It's just so exciting!

How's everyone feeling??? It's been a while. I can't believe I'm almost at 15 weeks! It feels like just yesterday we all found out!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Hey and congrratsss! I am due Nov 19th so we are awfully close


----------



## Lola472

I know Leah! I can't believe I'm 17 weeks. It does feel like I just found out. So much has happened since then! My life looks drastically different than it did 5 weeks ago. I'm glad I didn't know then what I know now- woudla freaked me out more!
How are things with you?? You said that you and FOB were getting excited. That is so great! 
I am actually starting to feel pretty good now. This past week my morning sickness finally stopped. I've been kinda tired but schools out now so that is great!!


----------



## Lola472

LovingMommy10 said:


> Hey and congrratsss! I am due Nov 19th so we are awfully close

I'm due 11/11 so that is really close!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Im jealous of your due date :) lol


----------



## LeahLou

I'm jealous of all of your due dates! I can't imagine what would happen if I have a thanksgiving baby!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Oh I know, I hope I pop before Thanksgiving because I believe thats one of my fav holidays lol


----------



## LeahLou

It's going to be a crazy November! My dad's birthday is the 23rd, thanksgiving is the 24th, and baby's due the 27th! All before Christmas too...
All of us are going to be busy!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Oh wow lol verrrrry crazy month for you!


----------



## vinteenage

Finn was due the 23rd last November. Thanksgiving was the 25th. I had him the 15th. When I was all drugged up during labor I kept going on about how excited I about being able to go to Thanksgiving (I though I'd go overdue and therefore not fit for travel). :haha:


----------



## fizzx

hiiii i'm due on the 9th of november  and after reading through all the posts here i don't think any of you are? i think the closest was 11th :thumbup: 

i didn't realise thanks giving was such a big thing! i'm from the UK so know nothing about it haha even though my aunty lives in california but i've never thought to ask haha! wish we had another big holiday here, christmas and new year are the only big ones really.

anyway congrats to everyone and i hope all your pregnancies are going well, when does everyone find out the sex? (if they are finding out) i find out in 2 weeks! so excited! my boyfriend really wants a boy, he's even bought boys clothes (!) and everyone else seems to think boy aswell but i have a feeling it's a girl. haha either way i don't mind i just want to know!


----------



## Lola472

Thanks- I love my due date. I know the chance of LO actually coming on the 11th is unlikely but I'd love for his/her birthday to be 11/11/11. 

And Fizzx- I find out the gender next week. I'm so excited!! I keep going back and forth but right now I think it's a girl! My friends think it's a girl. Guess we'll see.


----------



## x__amour

How are all you ladies feeling? Some of you will be finding out the sex soon! I remember finding out June 29th, 2010 at 20+2, seems like just yesterday. 
So excited for you all! :happydance:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Hi Fizz, Congrats && Welcome to Nov babies :D


----------



## LeahLou

Hey new friends! Congrats!!
I don't find out till July 8th -.- I'm SO anxious!! 
I have my 16 week appointment today.. meaning bloodwork :( I can't stand needles. And its the first somewhat important doctor thing OH is missing cause he went on a work trip this weekend. I miss him already :/


----------



## chelsiosborn

heya! i am due 5th november, any one else due on this date? x


----------



## abi17

Hi I'm due the 12th with a little girl. How is everyone feeling? Iv already starting getting braxton hicks, anyone else?
Abi x


----------



## LeahLou

Hey girls!! I'm due Nov 26 with a girl! 
No Braxton Hicks here.. Thank goodness! That would probably freak me out!
How are ya'll feeling ??


----------



## LovingMommy10

Congrats on team :pink: and welcome to it!
Im due, the 19th with a girl also :happydance:
I think ive had Braxton Hicks a couple times, and once today also.. Bump got so hard!
How are you?!


----------



## LovingMommy10

I was just thinking to, October babies are punpkin babies, december babies are snowflake babies or sant babies, but what do we have :shrug: Turkey babies? I wish there was something cuter!


----------



## Shanelley

Heyo i dont think ive commented in here yet  But i'm Shanelle im due november 18th with a little girl :D


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats Shanelle!! Are you excited??


----------



## LilMommy

LovingMommy10 said:


> I was just thinking to, October babies are punpkin babies, december babies are snowflake babies or sant babies, but what do we have :shrug: Turkey babies? I wish there was something cuter!

You have Thanksgiving Babies :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Our November babies have been known as "Sparkler Babies". It's more for the UK for the 5th of November but... That's what all the November groups are called. :shrug:


----------



## LeahLou

Thanksgiving babies, Fall babies, Elevensie babies..... 
How's everyone doing??? 
I can't believe its the 3rd trimester!


----------



## Ashleii15

I'm 14, my name is Ashleii (15 in December).
I am due November 19th, 2011.  
I get my first scan today!
So excited, and hoping the health of my little one is alright! <3


----------



## LeahLou

Hey! Congrats! 
You're first scan?? Like first ultrasound??


----------



## ellaenchanted

Yay for your scan! How did it go? Did you find out the sex? 

I'm ella, I'm 18 years old and 28 weeks pregnant with a lil girl! :cloud9:


----------



## LeahLou

Yay for girls!!


----------



## youngmummy94

wait, you are 5 weeks but due november 2011? sorry if i dont ubderstand or read wrong but how does that work :S


----------



## LeahLou

Hey girls!
Update: 
Went into preterm labor Friday, Sept 16th without even knowing it! Thankfully, I went to the doctor because something just felt off and I was rushed to labor and delivery. I was at 30 weeks. My contractions, that I didn't even feel, were 10 minutes apart at 11 am. Then by 2 pm, they were 4 minutes apart and I was feeling tightening. It wasn't painful, but I was 75% effaced and 2 cm dialated. Thankfully, they were able to slow it down, give me meds to relax the muscles, and steroid shots to mature her lungs quickly. Baby Emilia was never in distress, she just wanted to meet Mommy too early!

So, I'm on strict bed rest at the hospital because unfortunately, once you've thinned out, it doesn't go back. I can get up and pee and shower every other day for about 10 minutes. Otherwise, I'm stuck in a bed, laying down. Tomorrow, they'll tell me whether I can go home and be on bed rest or if I have to stay here until she's born. 

My doctor gave me goals to get to. The first: Stay pregnant! Make it till October 1 (32 weeks). Second: Make it to October 15 (34 weeks). The ultimate goal would be 35 weeks, but only Emma can dictate that! 
Even if she was born tomorrow, she has a 92% chance of survival because of the shots I went through to mature her insides quicker. We just want her to gain some pounds, so she can retain her body heat. 
Looks like she won't be a November baby!


----------



## NewMommy17

awwww your DUEDATE is my Birthday November 29th .

Hope everything remains well :flower:


----------



## LeahLou

Aww! 
Well her due date kept changing. For now it's the 26th of November!


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww good luck hun!!! :flow:


----------

